# giants citizen kabuto



## RayasVati (23. Februar 2013)

Kennt es noch jemand?

Ich habe es geliebt. Weiß jmd ob es win7 fähig ist? Oder ob es ein Nachfolger gibt oder geplant ist?


----------



## RayasVati (5. März 2013)

Es kennt niemand o.O


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. März 2013)

Sorry hatte den Post nicht gesehen.

Also die Version von GOG laüft bei mir unter Win 7 X64 Ultimate eigentlich einwandfrei. Einen nachfolger gibt es allerdings nicht und denke auch nicht dass es einen geben wird - ist halt zu weit vom Mainstream entfernt


----------



## RayasVati (8. März 2013)

Schade...ich werde mir es mal wieder holen


----------

